# Raideliikenne > Junat >  Kehäradan rakentaminen

## kuukanko

Kehärataa aletaan rakentaa huhtikuussa, kertoo Helsingin Sanomat.

----------


## Kolli

Hyviä uutisia, paras mahdollinen joululahja minulle:

http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/artikkeli/.../1135242175474

http://www.vantaa.fi/i_perusdokument...136;6294;81996

----------


## Kolli

Hilmaan on tullut jo kolme urakkaa kehäradasta:

http://www.hankintailmoitukset.fi/fi...s%5B_sent%5D=1




> Ilmoituksia: 3
>   Julkaistu Tarjousten määräaika Ilmoituksen nimi 
>   2.2.2009 16.37  Kehärata, runkopisteverkon tekeminen ja maastomallin vaatimat laserkeilaukset sekä maastomittaukset (Ratahallintokeskus)
> Jälki-ilmoitus, erityisalat 
>   30.1.2009 15.08 16.2.2009 12:00 Kehärata, Sähkörataurakka (Ratahallintokeskus)
> Hankintailmoitus, erityisalat 
>   15.12.2008 16.48  Kehärata, pohjatutkimukset 2008 (Ratahallintokeskus)
> Jälki-ilmoitus, erityisalat

----------


## Kolli

Kehärataprojekti on saanut ensimmäiset omat uutisensa:
http://www.keharata.fi/UserFiles/keh...tiset_1_09.pdf

Samassa syssyssä RHK hakee Valtioneuvostolta lupaa maalunastuksiin.

http://www.keharata.fi/UserFiles/keh...ulutus_suo.pdf

----------


## Kolli

http://www.vantaansanomat.fi/Uutiset...ille-Vantaalla




> Kehäradan peruskivi muurataan ministerivoimin perjantaina


JES! :Biggrin:

----------


## ultrix

Rautatien peruskivi? Eikö pitäisi ennemminkin naulata se ensimmäinen kisko pölkkyyn?

----------


## kemkim

> http://www.vantaansanomat.fi/Uutiset...ille-Vantaalla


Hauskoja lauseita tuolla!

"Seitsemän kilometrin mittaisen ratatunnelin *nakertaminen* alkaa syksyllä."

"Lapinkylän ja Viinikkalan rajalle sijoittuvan Vantaanjoen ratasillan rakentamisessa on omat haasteensa, sillä joessa majailee uhanalaisia vuollejokisimpukoita.

Rakentaminen tehdään niin, että sitä (simpukkaa) ei häiritä, kertoo Pajunen."

Rataa ei louhita vaan nakerretaan ja sillatkin tehdään niin, etteivät simpukat häiriinny  :Very Happy:

----------


## Kolli

Tässä vielä RHK:n uutinen asiasta:

http://www.rhk.fi/?x31161=2721415

Ja yle:

http://yle.fi/uutiset/alueelliset_uu...an_594720.html

----------


## kuukanko

Kehäradan ratatunneleiden louhinta alkaa tämän kuun aikana. Lehdistötiedote

----------


## Max

Tuossa sanottiin, että rata nousee pintaan Koivukylänväylän eteläpuolelle Laaksotien itäpuolella. Tietääkö joku, millaisia suunnitelmia on tuolle paikalle vuosi-pari sitten avatun ABC-aseman suhteen? Äkkiä katsottuna se näkyisi olevan ratalinjalla...

----------


## vristo

> Tuossa sanottiin, että rata nousee pintaan Koivukylänväylän eteläpuolelle Laaksotien itäpuolella. Tietääkö joku, millaisia suunnitelmia on tuolle paikalle vuosi-pari sitten avatun ABC-aseman suhteen? Äkkiä katsottuna se näkyisi olevan ratalinjalla...


Saman yhtiön pari vuotta sitten perustettu kylmäasema lentää myös länsimetron aseman liityntäterminaalin kääntöpaikan tieltä Lauttasaaressa. Oikea periaate; bensat pois joukkoliikenteen tieltä.  :Wink:

----------


## Max

> Saman yhtiön pari vuotta sitten perustettu kylmäasema lentää myös länsimetron aseman liityntäterminaalin kääntöpaikan tieltä Lauttasaaressa. Oikea periaate; bensat pois joukkoliikenteen tieltä.


Ilolassa vain on kyse aika isosta ravintola-kauppakompleksista eikä mistään kylmäasemasta. Ja se on tosiaan vielä aika uutuudenkarheakin, avattu 3.12.2008...

----------


## karihoo

> Saman yhtiön pari vuotta sitten perustettu kylmäasema lentää myös länsimetron aseman liityntäterminaalin kääntöpaikan tieltä Lauttasaaressa. Oikea periaate; bensat pois joukkoliikenteen tieltä.


Tuohan oli Essona olemassa jo vuosikausia aikaisemminkin. Siellä sentään ovat "viisaasti" jättäneet vanhan huoltamorakennuksen seisomaan tyhjillään odottamaan purkua.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Vantaan karttapalvelusta löytyy ajantasa-asemakaavan ja yleiskaavan kautta Kehäradan linjaus, jota voi verrata todellisuuteen. Nähdäkseni ko. bensamarket jää tien ja radan väliin omalle tontilleen.

http://kartta.vantaa.fi/

----------


## vristo

> Tuohan oli Essona olemassa jo vuosikausia aikaisemminkin. Siellä sentään ovat "viisaasti" jättäneet vanhan huoltamorakennuksen seisomaan tyhjillään odottamaan purkua.


Vuosikymmeniä siis. "Essona" koko paikka tunnetaan Larussa vieläkin ja varmaan aina. Liityntäbussitkin tulevat varmasti kääntymään "esson pihassa". Itse olen asunut suuren osan elämästäni noin sadan metrin päässä tuosta paikasta ja on kiva tietää, että metroasema tulee noinkin lähelle toista kotiani.

----------


## Compact

Näinhän noita vanhoja bensiiniasemien nimityksiä jää elämään jälkipolville:

Hyrylässä on kai ollut joskus Unionin bensiiniasema Nopon tien (kt45) varrella. Itse muistelisin siinä liepeillä viimeksi olleen toiminnassa Nesteen aseman. Viereiseen männikköön on nyt perustettu tällainen matkaravintola nimeltään Vanha Unkka.

Ja onhan tuo Vanhan Unkan viereinen laani bussiharrastajille arkisen tuttu paikka: siinä on eräitten linja-autoilijoitsijoiden vapaamuotoinen yöpymisvarikkoalue.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Itse olen asunut suuren osan elämästäni noin sadan metrin päässä tuosta paikasta ja on kiva tietää, että metroasema tulee noinkin lähelle toista kotiani.


En taas malta, Vristo, anna anteeksi. Mutta ei siihen metroasemaa tule, ainoastaan sisäänkäynti pitkään kävelytunneliin. Asema on siellä lähempänä Tallbergin puitotietietä. Oisko ollut peräti niin, että KSV:kin on laskenut kävelyaikaa 6 minuuttia. Siinä ajassa pääsee jo bussilla samassa kohdassa olevalta pysäkiltä Ruoholahden metroaseman sisäänkäynnille... jos vaan olisi bussi, joka sinne ajaa.

Antero

----------


## hmikko

> Hyrylässä on kai ollut joskus Unionin bensiiniasema Nopon tien (kt45) varrella. Itse muistelisin siinä liepeillä viimeksi olleen toiminnassa Nesteen aseman. Viereiseen männikköön on nyt perustettu tällainen matkaravintola nimeltään Vanha Unkka.


Mie ehdin ajatella tuon ensimmäisen virkkeen jälkeen, että Hyrylässä on jonkun radan varrella Union Station.

----------


## vristo

> En taas malta, Vristo, anna anteeksi. Mutta ei siihen metroasemaa tule, ainoastaan sisäänkäynti pitkään kävelytunneliin. Asema on siellä lähempänä Tallbergin puitotietietä.


No, näinhan se toki on, totuuden mukaisesti. Mutta ei se siltikään niin hirveän kaukana ole.

Tästä aseman sijainnin saarella näkee helposti:

http://www.lansimetro.fi/images/stor...e2-0805191.pdf

Mutta nyt menee jo Kehärata-aiheesta kovasti ohi, joten ei tästä sen enempää, ainakaan tässä ketjussa.

----------


## Max

> Vantaan karttapalvelusta löytyy ajantasa-asemakaavan ja yleiskaavan kautta Kehäradan linjaus, jota voi verrata todellisuuteen. Nähdäkseni ko. bensamarket jää tien ja radan väliin omalle tontilleen.


No niinpäs näkyy, kiitos. Jännä mutka rataan tuosta tulee, mutta näin on näköjään hyväksi nähty.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Ylen Aikainen uutisoi: Vantaan Kehärata-projekti etenee kuin juna

----------


## hmikko

> Ylen Aikainen uutisoi: Vantaan Kehärata-projekti etenee kuin juna



Täytynee olla tyytyväinen, että ajoitus laskusuhdanteeseen on osunut ja homma etenee aikataulussa ja budjetissa, oli sitten radan linjauksesta itsestään mitä mieltä tahansa.

----------


## teme

Pöpöä pukkaa:



> Bakteerikasvusto keskeyttää kehäradan tunnelityöt 
> 
> Kehäradan tunnelin louhintatyöt Helsinki-Vantaan lentoaseman alla keskeytetään mikrobilöydösten vuoksi. Liikennevirasto epäilee mikrobikasvuston syntyneen lentokoneiden jäänestoon käytettävän glykolin valuttua tunneliin....
> http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/artikkeli/.../1135260523335


Tarkoittanee lisäkustannuksia.

----------


## 339-DF

Flightforumilla on linkit mm. Tekniikka & Talouden sekä Aamulehden uutisiin. Aamulehdellä on myös kivoja kuvia, ks. http://www.aamulehti.fi/uutiset/koti...-loytyi/192114 Tieteiselokuvasta en niin tiedä, samannäköistä herkkua voi ihailla vaikkapa Helsinginkadun jalkakäytävillä viikonloppuöisin...

Siitä ei ole kauaa, kun Finavia kovasti kehui, miten deicing-glykolit eivät imeydy maaperään ja pohjaveteen.

Flightforumin linkki: http://www.flightforum.fi/forum/inde...&topic=96097.0 Siellä ehkä tähdellisin huomio on, että myös Päijännetunneli kulkee lentoasema-alueen alitse. Mitähän herkkua sielläkin kasvaa?

----------


## hmikko

Tämmöistä Kehärata-hankkeen tiedotetta ei vissiin ole linkattu vielä foorumille. Bakteeriliemi ei ole ihmiselle myrkyllistä, mutta syövyttää pidemmän päälle tunnelin ruiskubetonin ja teräsrakenteet. Tunnelista löytyy myös glykolilajeja, joiden käyttö lentokentällä on lopetettu 15 vuotta sitten, eli valumia on luvassa pitkään vaikka lentotoiminta saataisiin siivottuakin.

http://www.keharata.fi/?pageid=10&pa...7&categoryid=1

----------


## Renne

Tuolle noin 400m esiintymäosuudelle on ilmeisesti tehtävä glykolinkeräysrakenteet, ilmeisesti siten että ne voidaan tarvittaessa vaihtaa uusiin jos keräysrakenteet syöpyvät. Tai sitten ruiskuttaa useammat kerrokset eri materiaaleja louhosseiniin - ja toivoa parasta  :Smile:  Esim. Timanttivuorausta glykoli ei taatusti läpäise.

----------


## aki

Kehäradan projektityöryhmä arvioi syyskuun loppuun mennessä, voidaanko junaliikenne aloittaa alkuperäisen suunnitelman mukaisesti vuoden 2014 lopulla, vai joudutaanko radan käyttöönottoa lykkäämään joitakin kuukausia myöhäisemmäksi, suurin syy lykkääntymiselle olisi lentokentän glykoliongelmat http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...taa_viivastya/

----------


## 339-DF

Sama kai se, alkaako ollenkaan. Kunhan piiperöt tilaa vielä vähän lisää pakastekuivattuja liito-oravan papanoita netistä, niin voidaan asuntomessujen lisäksi haudata kaikki muutkin rakennussuunnitelmat Kivistössä ja sitten ei ole junamatkustajiakaan.  :Wink:

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Sama kai se, alkaako ollenkaan. Kunhan piiperöt tilaa vielä vähän lisää pakastekuivattuja liito-oravan papanoita netistä, niin voidaan asuntomessujen lisäksi haudata kaikki muutkin rakennussuunnitelmat Kivistössä ja sitten ei ole junamatkustajiakaan.


Ja sitten ei haittaa vaikka sinne laittaisi kaukojunia sekaan.  :Wink:

----------


## mv

Aviapoliksen vastalouhitulle Kehäradan juna-asemalle pääsee tutustumaan su 16.9. klo 15 osana Open House Helsinki -tapahtumaa. Lähtöpaikka siinä Ilmailumuseon kupeessa.

----------


## mv

> *Kehäradan avorataosuuden maanrakennustyöt valmistuivat
> *
> Kehäradan Kehä III:n ja Hämeenlinnan väylän välisen avorataosuuden maanrakennustyöt valmistuivat aikataulussaan elokuun puolivälissä.
> 
> Noin kaksi kilometriä pitkällä tulevaan kehärataan kuuluvalla avorataosuudella Vantaalla on saatu maanrakennusurakka päätökseen. Osuudelle rakennettiin maanrakennustöiden lisäksi viisi siltaa sekä Vehkalan ja Petaksen asemavaraukset. Asemavarauksen perusteiden rakentaminen mahdollistaa aseman rakentamisen paikalle myöhemmin.
> 
> Maanrakennusurakan urakoitsijana toimi Kesälahden Maansiirto. Urakan kokonaiskustannus lisä- ja muutostöineen on lähes 12 miljoonaa euroa. Urakka alkoi marraskuussa 2011 ja sen vastaanottotarkastus pidettiin 13. elokuuta. Avorataosuuden urakkaan ei kuulunut rautatien rakentaminen. Tämä erillinen urakka alkaa kesällä 2014, jolloin asennetaan radan päällysrakenteet ja tekniikka koko kehäradalle. Seuraavana valmistuva Kehärata-projektin urakka on Vantaankosken asema, jonka arvioidaan valmistuvan syyskuun aikana.
> 
> Kehärata on 18 kilometriä pitkä, poikittainen raideyhteys, joka tulee yhdistämään Vantaankosken radan lentoaseman kautta päärataan Vantaan Hiekkaharjussa.


Tekniikka&Talous

----------


## Matkalainen

> Tekniikka&Talous


Näköjään jokseenkin sanasta sanaan sama kuin Liikenneviraston tiedote asiasta.

----------


## mv

Kehäradan valmistuminen myöhästyy vuodella.




> Rakennuslehden saamien tietojen mukaan Kehäradan liikenne alkaa vasta heinäkuussa 2015. Liikennevirasto tiedottaa asiasta tällä viikolla. Syynä ovat lentokentän läheisyydessä olevien tunnelien rakentamista viivästyttäneet glykoliongelmat, jotka aiheuttivat 45 miljoonan euron lisäkustannukset. Alunperin Kehäradan liikenteen piti alkaa vuotta aiemmin, kesällä 2014.
> 
> Kehärata on oleellinen osa pääkaupunkiseudun kaupunkirataverkkoa. Lentokentän kautta kulkeva rata yhdistää pääradan ja Vantaankosken radan. Sen ensimmäisessä vaiheessa rakennetaan neljä uutta asemaa Leinelään, Aviapolikseen, lentoasemalle ja Kivistöön.
> 
> Hanke on valtion ja Vantaan yhteishanke. Vantaa rakentaa kehäradan varteen uuden Marja-Vantaan asuntoalueen.


***

Rakennuslehti

----------


## hmikko

Kuvia avointen ovien päivän visiitistä Aviapolisin tunneliasemalle Taloforumissa:

http://taloforum.fi/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=746&start=134

----------


## aki

Kehäradan tunnelityömaalla syttyi tulipalo varhain Lauantaiaamuna. Tunnelin länsipäässä paloi lämpöeristeitä noin sadan metrin matkalta. Pelastuslaitos ei päässyt eristeisiin käsiksi, sillä eristeet olivat betonielementin ja kallion välissä. Palo sammui kuitenkin itsestään ja tunnelia tuuletetaan. Pahimmillaan tunneli täyttyi savusta yli kolmen kilometrin matkalta aina Helsinki-Vantaan lentoasemalle saakka. Kaikki työmaalla työskennelleet selvisivät paikalta ajoissa pois, eikä kukaan loukkaantunut. Lähde: Metro.fi

En tiennytkään että tunneleissa käytetään palonarkaa lämpöeristystä! Mahdetaanko samanlaista eristystä käyttää myös Länsimetron työmaalla, entä onko nykyisen metron tunneliosuudella käytetty lämpöeristystä? Mitenköhän tuossa tilanteessa olisi voinut käydä jos kehäradalla olisi jo ollut matkustajaliikennettä?

----------


## hana

Olen suurella mielenkiinnolla seurannut kehäradan rakentamista ja muita siihen liittyviä rakennushankkeita. Moni on harmitellut sitä, varsinkin Tuusulan suunnalta, että ensimmäisessä vaiheessa ei rakenneta Ruskeasannan asemaa. Itseäni on vielä enemmän ihmetyttänyt se, että ensimmäisessä vaiheessa ei tule asemaa Viinikkalaan. Alueella on töissä tuhansia ihmisiä ja lisää tulee. Schenker siirtää Metsälän toiminnot kokonaisuudessaan Tikkurilantien varteen vuonna 2015 nykyisen Lentoparkin viereen ja muitakin rakennushankkeita on alueella meneillään mm. Rahapajan uudet tilat. En muista tarkkaan miten alueen bussiliikenne on suunniteltu kehäradan valmistumisen jälkeen, mutta alueelle olisi hyvä saada tiheä syöttöliikenne Aviapoliksen asemalta joko Katriinan sairaalaan tai Kivistön asemalle. Tikkurilantie rakennetaan parhaillaan jatkumaan Kivistöön asti ja tätä voisi hyödyntää myös bussireittien osalta.

----------


## aki

> Itseäni on vielä enemmän ihmetyttänyt se, että ensimmäisessä vaiheessa ei tule asemaa Viinikkalaan. En muista tarkkaan miten alueen bussiliikenne on suunniteltu kehäradan valmistumisen jälkeen, mutta alueelle olisi hyvä saada tiheä syöttöliikenne Aviapoliksen asemalta joko Katriinan sairaalaan tai Kivistön asemalle. Tikkurilantie rakennetaan parhaillaan jatkumaan Kivistöön asti ja tätä voisi hyödyntää myös bussireittien osalta.


Tikkurilasta Viinikkalan kautta Kivistön asemalle on suunniteltu kulkemaan kaksi linjaa, uusi linja 575 joka noudattelee nykyisen linjan 50 reittiä Tikkurilasta Tuupakkaan asti, toinen linja on 576 (nykyinen 46) Tämänkin reitti siirtyy kulkemaan Voutilan ja Tuupakan kautta kuten nykyinen 50. Mitään tiheää liikennettä noille ei ole suunniteltu vaan ne on merkitty harvan liikenteen linjoiksi joilla on ruuhka-aikaan 1-3 lähtöä/h ja päivällä/illalla 1-2 lähtöä/h. Palvelutaso tuolla Viinikkalan alueella taitaa siis jopa hieman heikentyä nykyisestä. No, ainakin näin saadaan ne nykyiset vähätkin joukkoliikenteen käyttäjät siirtymään omaan autoon.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Uutisia YLE Helsingin maakuntatoimituksesta:
http://yle.fi/uutiset/keharadan_maan...joonia/6677260
Eli kun jo Kehärata on tekemässä tällaisia tunnelirakentamisen kymmenien miljoonien eurojen budjettiylityksiä, niin saapa vaan vielä nähdä, kuinka länsihukkaputkimetro onnistuu vielä enemmän tuhlaamaan rahaa tällaiseen täysin tarpeettomaan joukkoliikenteen kehittämiseen maan alla (mistään Pisara-radasta puhumattakaan).

----------


## aki

On se kyllä erikoista miten tunnelirakentamisen kalleus on voinut tulla urakoitsijoille yllätyksenä! Mä en käsitä miksi rata piti alunperinkään louhia maan alle Viinikkalan ja Aviapoliksen välillä. Tuolla välillä rata olisi ihan hyvin voinut kulkea vaikka ratakuilussa, samaantapaan kuin metro kulkee Myllypuron ja Kontulan välillä. Näin Aviapoliksen ja Viinikkalan asemat olisi voitu rakentaa pintaan joka olisi varmasti ollut huomattavasti halvempaa. Nyt Viinikkalaan tulee ainoastaan asemavaraus jonka käyttöönottoa saadaan odottaa varmasti vuosia ennenkuin se "kannattaa" ottaa käyttööön.

----------


## hmikko

> On se kyllä erikoista miten tunnelirakentamisen kalleus on voinut tulla urakoitsijoille yllätyksenä!


No eipä liene kovin kumma, että glykolia ja bakteerimetabolian lopputuotteita ei osattu ennakoida. Tämmöiseen ongelmaan ei varmasti ainakaan Suomessa ole ennen törmätty.

----------


## sub

Tässä viimeisimmässä vaatimattomassa 60 miljoonan euron ylityksessä taisi kuitenkin olla kyseessä sisustushommat, eikä glykolit. Telkkaristahan ei nykyään juuri mitään muuta tule kuin jotain sisustusohjelmasontaa, olisivat kutsuneet jonkun sankarin sieltä vähän tuunaamaan kehäradan kuoseja niin oltais varmasti päästy halvemmalla  :Wink:

----------


## aki

> Telkkaristahan ei nykyään juuri mitään muuta tule kuin jotain sisustusohjelmasontaa, olisivat kutsuneet jonkun sankarin sieltä vähän tuunaamaan kehäradan kuoseja niin oltais varmasti päästy halvemmalla


Oltais otettu Marko Paananen suunnittelemaan asemien sisustus niin budjetti olisi saatu helposti tuplattua :Smile:

----------


## hana

> Olen suurella mielenkiinnolla seurannut kehäradan rakentamista ja muita siihen liittyviä rakennushankkeita. Moni on harmitellut sitä, varsinkin Tuusulan suunnalta, että ensimmäisessä vaiheessa ei rakenneta Ruskeasannan asemaa. Itseäni on vielä enemmän ihmetyttänyt se, että ensimmäisessä vaiheessa ei tule asemaa Viinikkalaan. Alueella on töissä tuhansia ihmisiä ja lisää tulee. Schenker siirtää Metsälän toiminnot kokonaisuudessaan Tikkurilantien varteen vuonna 2015 nykyisen Lentoparkin viereen ja muitakin rakennushankkeita on alueella meneillään mm. Rahapajan uudet tilat. En muista tarkkaan miten alueen bussiliikenne on suunniteltu kehäradan valmistumisen jälkeen, mutta alueelle olisi hyvä saada tiheä syöttöliikenne Aviapoliksen asemalta joko Katriinan sairaalaan tai Kivistön asemalle. Tikkurilantie rakennetaan parhaillaan jatkumaan Kivistöön asti ja tätä voisi hyödyntää myös bussireittien osalta.


Myös Paperinkeräys muuttaa Hakuninmaalta Viinikkalaan vuonna 2015. Eiköhän alueen liityntäliikenteen tasoa tarkisteta lähempänä kehäradan valmistumista.

----------


## miika01

No, mutta eikö sitten siellä Vantaan Hiekkaharjussa pidä siirtää tai purkaa joku talo radan edestä? Sitähän luulisi, että pääkaupunkiseudulla on niin paljon taloja, että joku pitää purkaa. Sama koskee pisararadan rakennusta. Eikö sieltä keskeltä Helsinkiä pitäisi vähän raivata tilaa?

----------


## hmikko

> No, mutta eikö sitten siellä Vantaan Hiekkaharjussa pidä siirtää tai purkaa joku talo radan edestä?


Hiekkaharjussa on radan pohja ja silta olleet valmiina jo jonkin aikaa. Käsittääkseni kiskojen rakentaminen on jo alkanut. Ei sieltä ainakaan  mitään lisää tarvitse purkaa tässä vaiheessa.




> Siitähän luulisi, että pääkaupunkiseudulla on niin paljon taloja, että joku pitää purkaa.


Tai sitten ei. Pääkaupunkiseutu on pääasiassa pöpelikköä, jos kartasta katsotaan.




> Sama koskee pisararadan rakennusta. Eikö sieltä keskeltä Helsinkiä pitäisi vähän raivata tilaa?


Pisaran tunnelin suut on suunnitteilla nykyisille puistoalueille Alppipuistoon ja Eläintarhan puiston reunalle. Niiden tiellä ei taida olla yhtään rakennusta. Länsipuolella käsittääkseni joudutaan kylläkin järjestelemään katuja uusiksi. Varsinainen tunnelirata on suunniteltu todella syvälle, keskustassa Keskustatunnelin varauksen ja metron alapuolelle.

----------


## Tonxhu

> No, mutta eikö sitten siellä Vantaan Hiekkaharjussa pidä siirtää tai purkaa joku talo radan edestä? Sitähän luulisi, että pääkaupunkiseudulla on niin paljon taloja, että joku pitää purkaa. Sama koskee pisararadan rakennusta. Eikö sieltä keskeltä Helsinkiä pitäisi vähän raivata tilaa?


Vanhassa Koivukylässä, Leinelän eteläpuolella Koivutien varrella oli yksi omakotitalo joka piti purkaa radan tieltä. Tarkoitat varmaan sitä?

----------


## Albert

> No, mutta eikö sitten siellä Vantaan Hiekkaharjussa pidä siirtää tai purkaa joku talo radan edestä? Sitähän luulisi, että pääkaupunkiseudulla on niin paljon taloja, että joku pitää purkaa. Sama koskee pisararadan rakennusta. Eikö sieltä keskeltä Helsinkiä pitäisi vähän raivata tilaa?


He, he, on vielä kallioperässä hieman tilaa. Vaikka Stadin maanalainen osa alkaakin olla jo "tahkojuustoa". :Smile:

----------


## joht. Nyman

Kehäradan työmaalla on mielenkiintoisia juttuja ja epäselvyyksiä, joista me saatamme kertoa jossain välissä lisää.

----------


## hana

Aviapoliksen aseman sisäänkäynnit ovat saaneet lasipintaa ja tekstejä. Tikkurilantien puoleinen ja lähempänä lentomuseota sijaitsevat sisäänkäynnit ovat varsin kaukana toisistaan eli asemasta tullee melko iso.

----------


## joht. Nyman

Onko porukalla tietoa siitä, että rakennettiinko Myrtsin asemalle tämän vuoden rempan yhteydessä rullaportaat, kuten *tässä* kuvassa niin uumoillaan?

----------


## Nak

> Onko porukalla tietoa siitä, että rakennettiinko Myrtsin asemalle tämän vuoden rempan yhteydessä rullaportaat, kuten *tässä* kuvassa niin uumoillaan?


Onko se muka jo rempattu? Ainakin vielä viime sunnuntaina maantasolla olevat sisätilat olivat 70-luvun kuosissa ja seiniä koristivat grafiti-taide ja rumat tägit. Aulassa teinit vetivät röökiä ja räkivät lattioille.

Jos joku paikka ansaitsee nimityksen ghetto, niin myyrmäen asema on se paikka  :Sad:

----------


## tlajunen

> Onko se muka jo rempattu?


Ei siellä käsittääkseni ole rempattu kuin itse rata, sekä lisäksi sillankaiteet (jotka ilmeisesti lasketaan osaksi siltaa, ei asemaa).

----------


## hana

> Onko porukalla tietoa siitä, että rakennettiinko Myrtsin asemalle tämän vuoden rempan yhteydessä rullaportaat, kuten *tässä* kuvassa niin uumoillaan?


Varsinainen aseman remontti tehdään vasta ensi vuonna, muistaakseni myös Louhelan ja Martinlaakson asemat kunnostetaan ensi vuoden aikana.

----------


## aki

Ensi viikolla alkaa vihdoin Myrtsin aseman remontti. Lippuhalliin rakennetaan uudet tilat Kioskille ja pizzerialle. Myös bussinkuljettajien taukotila uusitaan. Aseman hissit, ovet, valaistus ja ilmanvaihto uusitaan myös. Asemalle tulee myös kameravalvonta. Remontin pitäisi valmistua ensi Marraskuussa. Remontin aikana kulku laitureille tapahtuu ulkokautta. 

Kulku Helsingin suunnan laiturille vaikeutuu aikalailla kun ainoat väylät laiturille on aseman päistä. Toivottavasti kulkureiteistä informoidaan riittävästi varsinkin bussista junaan vaihtavia matkustajia.

----------


## TuomasLehto

Lentoaseman suoraan terminaaliin vievän sisäänkäynnin avaaminen lykkääntyy, kertoo Hesari. Tällä hetkellä päivämäärää ei edes kehdata arvioida. Rakennustöissä on ollut ongelmia, mikä ei ehkä yllätä kovinkaan monia. On se kuitenkin aika surku, että koko uuden radan tärkein kulkuväylä ei ilmeisesti ole käytössä vielä aikoihin.

----------


## TuomasLehto

No nyt on päivämäärä: joulukuun loppupuolella, sanoo Liikennevirasto tänään. Ehkä joululomilta Thaimaasta palaavat saavat jo käyttää uutta putkea? Silloinkin tosin liukuportaat vielä puuttuvat ja käytössä ovat vain hissit, jos tiedotetta on uskominen.

Samalla "HSL parantaa Hämeentien ja Mäkelänkadun varresta lentokentälle tehtäviä työmatkoja perustamalla uuden työmatkalinjan 617" Hakaniemen ja lentoaseman välille.

----------


## Matkalainen

> No nyt on päivämäärä: joulukuun loppupuolella, sanoo Liikennevirasto tänään. Ehkä joululomilta Thaimaasta palaavat saavat jo käyttää uutta putkea? Silloinkin tosin liukuportaat vielä puuttuvat ja käytössä ovat vain hissit, jos tiedotetta on uskominen.


Tiedotteessa kerrotaan vain liukuporrastöiden jatkuvan sisäänkäynnin avauduttua. Sama oli tilanne myös Tietotien sisäänkäynnin auetessa; siellä kolmesta rinnakkaisesta liukuportaasta aina kaksi oli käytössä.

----------


## SD202

> Aviapoliksen aseman sisäänkäynnit ovat saaneet lasipintaa ja tekstejä. Tikkurilantien puoleinen ja lähempänä lentomuseota sijaitsevat sisäänkäynnit ovat varsin kaukana toisistaan eli asemasta tullee melko iso.


Näin siis reilut kaksi vuotta sitten.

Tällä hetkellä eli rapiat kaksi kuukautta Aviapoliksen käyttöön ottamisen jälkeen ainakin eteläisen sisäänkäynnin edustan katukiveystyöt ovat edelleenkin hieman kesken.  :Wink:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Tällä hetkellä eli rapiat kaksi kuukautta Aviapoliksen käyttöön ottamisen jälkeen ainakin eteläisen sisäänkäynnin edustan katukiveystyöt ovat edelleenkin hieman kesken.


Eikös Aviapoliksen(kin) asema ole ollut käytössä jo reilu kolme ja puoli kuukautta? Kehäradan liikennehän alkoi 1.7. Sinällään se vaan saattaa tuota tilannetta entistä huonompaan valoon.  :Smile:

----------


## SD202

> Eikös Aviapoliksen(kin) asema ole ollut käytössä jo reilu kolme ja puoli kuukautta? Kehäradan liikennehän alkoi 1.7. Sinällään se vaan saattaa tuota tilannetta entistä huonompaan valoon.


Totta joo, uudelleen tarkistuslaskettuna kolme ja puoli kuukautta on lähempänä totuutta. :Very Happy:

----------


## Piirka

Vantaan Sanomat uutisoi toissapäivänä, että "Lentoaseman juna-asema aukeaa ensi viikolla". Virheellisellä otsikolla varustettu juttu kertoo, että lentoaseman pohjoinen sisäänkäynti otetaan käyttöön ensi viikon perjantaina (18.12.). Terminaaleista pääsee tuolloin tosin vain hissillä alas asemalle, koska liukuportaiden asennus jatkuu edelleen. Ne saataneen käyttöön vasta ensi helmi-maaliskuussa. Uuden sisäänkäynnin hissien pienen kapasiteetin takia ajetaan jouluruuhkassa sukkulabusseja edelleen terminaalien ja Tietotien sisäänkäynnin väliä sunnuntaihin 27.12 saakka.

Vantaan Sanomat kertoo edelleen, että Helsinki-Vantaan lentoaseman nimeä ei muuteta. Viimeisin ehdotus uudeksi nimeksi oli Jean Sibeliuksen kenttä.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Ja näinhän se tunnetusti on, että joukkoliikenteen kehittäminen tuo mukanaan nuorisohuligaaneja sekä huume- ja seksikauppaa ym. paheita:
http://yle.fi/uutiset/nuoret_hengail...averit/8698244

----------

